# A colourful visitor today



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just about to put more seeds on the bird tables, when I noticed this colourful chappie on a garden table.

The transparant wings are just stunning.





















































It flew off but then settled on a leaf nearby.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

great captures Donald - 2nd last one showing how much they look like helicopters :smile:

what lens were you using for these?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

What Zulu said, including the bit about helicopters :grin: - Oh, it's a 'Southern Hawker' :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

They are great (both photos & Dragonflies) aren't they .. I found a place last year here in Athens which seemed to have lots of them .. and kept going back to see if I could improve on previous shots. They seem to sit and watch you to see what you are up to then shoot away out of arms reach. Very slow movements required with my point & shoot to get as close as possible before they fly off but I did manage to get some reasonable shots.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> great captures Donald - 2nd last one showing how much they look like helicopters :smile:
> 
> what lens were you using for these?


Thanks WB, I was wondering about the breed!

DF, this fella let me wander all round him but he flew off when my shadow went across him...

Zulu, I was using my standard 'point & shoot'. The same lens that I used to shoot the red back spider in your back garden; 28 to 300 mm L IS USM at 300mm from just under a metre away. It makes a reasonable semi-macro at that distance and delivers a nice bokeh as well. I just love that lens as a perfect all rounder - That is why the press photographers us it.

If you haven't tried it with your zoom at 300mm, I suggest you experiment if it allows focussing below 1 metre.



Edit: this is the camera and lens:








The same lens that I shot the ANZAC shots in my signature link.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I've used the Olympus 70-300mm for macro-style shots but haven't yet tried my Canon EF 70-300mm f4-5.6 IS USM for this type of shot - it's only the standard quality lens - ran out of money for L series lenses after one unfortunately.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

love this shot .. it's almost Walt Disney yet real life ... those pseudo big eyes glaring at you from behind the head .. just beautiful !!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Or a helicopter with matching yellow curtains up at the windows.... :grin:


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

You have a hell of a camera!  Absolutely stunning images. :thumb: 

It looks like a Pokemon to me, I may have stock up on more pokeballs at my local pokemart.


----------

